# Thomas Boston on the party-contractor in the covenant of grace.



## MW (Sep 14, 2006)

If any are inclined to question Thomas Boston's orthodoxy for maintaining what the subordinate standards of the reformed Church of Scotland teach, I recommend that you read what he says on this issue in his View of the Covenant of Grace from the Sacred Records, Works, vol. 8, pp. 388-399, quoted below for your convenience.



> 2. OF THE PARTY-CONTRACTOR ON MAN´S SIDE.
> 
> We have seen, that upon the one side, in the covenant of grace, is God himself. Now, upon the other side is Jesus Christ the Son of God, with his spiritual seed, Heb. 2:13, "œBehold, I and the children which God hath given me:" the former, as the party-contractor and undertaker; the latter, as the party contracted and undertaken for: a good reason for his name, "œImmanuel, which being interpreted, is, God with us," Matt. 1:23.
> The party-contractor, then, with God, in the covenant of grace, is our Lord Jesus Christ. He alone managed the interests of men in this eternal bargain: for at the making of it none of them were in being; nor, if they had been, would they have been capable of affording any help.
> ...


----------

